# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Foxpro > سوال: باز کردن پورت مودم به صورت فایل

## NewFoxStudent

آیا می توان پورت مودم را به صورت فایل باز کرد و اطلاعات را از آن خواند
منظورم با دستورات کار با فایلهاست مثلا fopen('Com') یا fread()

----------


## NewFoxStudent

آساتید محترم کسی کمک نمیکنه؟
من خیلی وقته منتظرم

----------


## farhad_shiri_ex

بله منتهی اگر در محیط داس و فاکس پرو کار میکنید می توانید.
و اگر هم که در محیط ویژوال فاکس پرو کار میکنید که با استفاده از Active-X قدرتمند MSCOMM32.OCX می توانی از مودم استفاده نمایید اگر در مورد کار بااین OCX مشکلی داشتید بیان کنید.

----------


## NewFoxStudent

آقای Tavak ممکنه کمک کنید

----------


## rezaTavak

سلام

من تجربه این کار را ندارم اما این را بدانید که باید از کدهای AT استفاده کنید مثلا برای شماره گیری:


ATZ
ATDT333333333

و... استفاده شود.

البته اگر مودم به عنوان رابط اینترنت باشد بعد از کانکت شدن به صورت یک کارت شبکه ppp0 در خواهد آمد.

اگر به عنوان فاکس مودم باشد باید کدهای مربوطه را بدانید و...

----------


## NewFoxStudent

منظور از کدهای AT چیه ممکنه بیشتر توضیح بدید پیشاپیش ممنونم

----------


## rezaTavak

بسته به نوع مودم فرق دارد اما چند مثال:

http://www.zoltrix.com/SUPPORT_HTML/modem/USEMODEM.HTM

http://michaelgellis.tripod.com/modem.html
http://www.computerhope.com/atcom.htm
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/164660
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/164659
http://www.computerhope.com/atcom.htm


برای فاکس پرو:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/291535


یک مثال در اکسل و برنامه activex مربوطه برای دانلود:
http://www.activexperts.com/activcomport/howto/vba/


یک کد برای استفاده از MsComm

   PUBLIC ComForm
   ComForm = CREATEOBJECT('Form')
   ComForm.AddObject("Testcom","Olecontrol","MSCOMMLi  b.MSComm")
   ComForm.Testcom.CommPort = 2 && Use Comm2, The second Serial Port.
   ComForm.Testcom.Settings = "14400,N,8,1"  && 14.4 Kbaud, No Parity,
                                             && 8 data Bits, 1 Stop Bit
   ComForm.Testcom.PortOpen = .T.
   ComForm.Testcom.Output = "ATDT555-1234" + chr(13) && Dialing the number
   * The chr(13) is needed to complete the modem command sequence
   ComForm.Testcom.PortOpen = .F.
   ***** End Code *****

----------

